# استفسار عن معهد هندسة وتكنولوجيا الطيران



## yasser kapo (3 يوليو 2011)

هل يقبل معهد هندسة الطيران الدبلومات الفنية ولو بيقبل هل يشترط مجموع محدد


----------



## أحمد_وجيه (4 يوليو 2011)

المعهد يقبل طلبة العلمى رياضة من خلال التنسيق هو من 85% الى 90%


----------



## أحمد_وجيه (4 يوليو 2011)

فقط


----------



## azza123456 (28 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
انا حاصل على ثانوية عامة من خارج مصر بمجموع 93%
ارغب في الالتحاق بمعهد هندسة وتكنولوجيا الطيران
هل يقبل المعهد مجموعي ؟
هل باب التقديم مازال مفتوح والى متى ؟

​


----------



## سامح الفيومى (30 سبتمبر 2012)

اعتقد ان التنسيق انتهى موعده


----------

